# trans temp gauge? how to install



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

i have a 90k2500 with a built 700r4 transmission. i would like to install a trans temp guage. where and how do i install it. do i go from the bottom of the pan? or do i tap into the trans line and install the sensor before it goes in to the radiator? need some help before the snow begins to fall.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

red07gsxr;611233 said:


> i have a 90k2500 with a built 700r4 transmission. i would like to install a trans temp guage. where and how do i install it. do i go from the bottom of the pan? or do i tap into the trans line and install the sensor before it goes in to the radiator? need some help before the snow begins to fall.


Put the sender in the side of the pan rather than the bottom. Prevents it from being pruned off if you ever end up hi centering the truck in a snow pile.

Most electric senders are 1/8" pipe thread so all you need to do is drill a hole and weld a pipe bung in.

I recently added a reply on my "plowspace" page covering some of the issues with running the temp sender anywhere else besides the pan if you want to take a look at it.


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

thanks for the input...


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

i put mine on the HOT line going to the cooler.


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

ya i talked to a buddy of mine and he did the same....i am think about that. i think it will be easier then dropping and drilling in my new trans pan.


----------



## stretch1 (Dec 3, 2008)

Ive got a 97 2500 chevy and want to the same thing, and i have a 4L80 trans, would i have to do about the same thing


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

stretch1;659909 said:


> Ive got a 97 2500 chevy and want to the same thing, and i have a 4L80 trans, would i have to do about the same thing


Yep. Standard procedure is the same for most all trans types.


----------



## nv_my_z71 (Nov 25, 2008)

I like putting them in the side of the case on the drivers side there is a port there that would monitor exact temp coming right from the convertor, which would tell you how hot that is. If you do that you have to get a real short electric sender so it doesn't block any passages. The pan will just tell you an average temp


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

nv_my_z71;660717 said:


> I like putting them in the side of the case on the drivers side there is a port there that would monitor exact temp coming right from the convertor, which would tell you how hot that is. If you do that you have to get a real short electric sender so it doesn't block any passages. The pan will just tell you an average temp


If your tapping into the pressure test port on the side of the trans (on a GM) your reading the same temps as if it were mounted in the pan...because your tapped in right after the fluid leaves the pan and goes through the pump, your not in the converter output passage.

The converter output charge goes DIRECTLY to the cooler outlet port..


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

stretch1;659909 said:


> Ive got a 97 2500 chevy and want to the same thing, and i have a 4L80 trans, would i have to do about the same thing


If ya want to drop the pan jason helped me put one in mine last fall. Drilled the hole, welded a bung in, threaded the sensor in and then wired it all up.


----------



## nv_my_z71 (Nov 25, 2008)

B&B;660790 said:


> If your tapping into the pressure test port on the side of the trans (on a GM) your reading the same temps as if it were mounted in the pan...because your tapped in right after the fluid leaves the pan and goes through the pump, your not in the converter output passage.
> 
> The converter output charge goes DIRECTLY to the cooler outlet port..


Thanks that is nice to know a trans shop told me different but you make more sense. I used to put a manifold in the output line until they told me that maybe I will go back to the line
Thanks


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Actually where you currently have it is better overall than in the cooler outlet port. 

Plumbed into the "hot" side of the cooler won't tell you the running temp of the trans, won't even tell you if the cooler is doing its job or not. And those two are what you really want to know if your trying to read trans temps. Same reason no OEM manufacture reads cooler outlet temps, doesn't tell you enough.


----------



## 26543 (Jan 28, 2008)

I put mine directly into the tranmission housing on the drivers side, there is a small threaded plug half way up on the transmission housing remove the plug and screw in the probe, Works great on my trucks (700r4)

Hope this helps
Cheers


----------



## nv_my_z71 (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for the input B&B


----------



## jknowles87 (Dec 17, 2008)

Quick question regarding this....I am about to do the same install on my chevy truck and I was wondering should I drain the fluid out before I undo the thread in the test port and install the sender? Thanks.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

jknowles87;680435 said:


> Quick question regarding this....I am about to do the same install on my chevy truck and I was wondering should I drain the fluid out before I undo the thread in the test port and install the sender? Thanks.


No need to drain it if your using the press test port. You'll get a little residual fluid when you remove the plug but thats it.


----------



## russ130 (Oct 29, 2002)

Does the turbo 350 have this test port on the side too?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

russ130;680742 said:


> Does the turbo 350 have this test port on the side too?


Yes it's located near the manual shift shaft on the driver side.

Just a tip for the guys running the temp sender in the pressure port. Be sure the sender isn't so long that it protrudes too far into the port passage that it restricts fluid flow. Most of the senders that are included with the aftermarket gages are fine but you want to be aware of that detail.


----------



## Avitare (Sep 22, 2007)

*trans temp sensor*

my B&M guage instructed to install the sensor T on the RETURN line from the 
cooler back to the trans.
I thought this strange and called both my 30year trans man and B&M because the 
return seemed incorrect.
Still dont see the logic but that is where we located the sensor.

Runs about 180F while plowing and drops to about 150-160F going down the road.
Less without the plow.
Only hot days in the summer do I even see the guage move at all.

It is possible to see the guage rise under the toughest conditions (plowing wet snow
on top of sand)

Extra security comes from using Amzoil Synthetic trans fluid (about 15 qts)

tc


----------

